# help us begginers !



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

Is any one in the market to sell any trapping gear new or used? there must be a lot more people like me that are very interested in trapping but getting started is not cheap?


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

My suggestion is to start looking on ebay, you can find some pretty good deals if you look hard enough. Thats how i started and i agree its not cheap, but it pays off when you start racking up the fur.


----------

